# 31-11-45



## crazyktee

I came home from work and the satellite kept going in and out...figured it was because it was so windy...then I got to thinking it was windy this winter and didn't have a problem...now no satellite and I get signal code 31-11-45...have never had this particular problem...Although the first 3 years we had dish we had nothing but problem and after several techs came out we finally got someone smart enough to change the receiver...what would make me get this signal code? I checked to see if we had a signal and got all green ok's...and if it is the receiver. ..how long do these last? Because I've only had this one approximately 2 years...have had no storms


----------



## epokopac

From "some guy" (he really deserves the credit):

Your receiver is trying to communicate with your outside equipment and 3 indicates no response received.

The next number is your satellite signal lock status, and 1 indicates lost lock.

The next 1 indicates that you are not experiencing a signal issue.

The next 1 indicates that YES, your receiver has been reset prior to the signal code appearance.

The next step is a device check and the 4 is telling you that there is no reply. By device check I mean your switch matrix is being checked.

The final number is again a check with outside equipment. The number 5 indicates that because no response was receiver can't check the peripheral port on the LNB.



Short version, I would start by checking your install and cabling etc. You can test your receiver at your friends but be sure to run a check switch but odds are, you need a technician.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

crazyktee said:


> I came home from work and the satellite kept going in and out...figured it was because it was so windy...then I got to thinking it was windy this winter and didn't have a problem...now no satellite and I get signal code 31-11-45...have never had this particular problem...Although the first 3 years we had dish we had nothing but problem and after several techs came out we finally got someone smart enough to change the receiver...what would make me get this signal code? I checked to see if we had a signal and got all green ok's...and if it is the receiver. ..how long do these last? Because I've only had this one approximately 2 years...have had no storms


crazyktee,

I am happy to help you with this issue today, is there a 3 digit code on the top right of the message like 015 or 002? 

There can be a few different things that can cause this message. There can be lose connections from the TV, receiver and to the wall or the dish has been bumped or moved. 

Please press the buttons of; Menu/6/1/1, what are you getting for the satellite and the signal strength? 

Thanks


----------

